# ORIS x HODINKEE (dropping on June 26)



## shlomo_the_grouch

oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy!

i'm thinking it will a Diver 65 variation by the looks of the surfboard. no idea if i am gonna cop one, but considering the premium for flipping those limited plastic Swatches, and that recent Seiko Alpinist, i really don't want to miss out this time...

just hope that wherever Hodinkee puts their name on it, that it's nicely hidden on the back. 

i'm predicting it will cost $3,500-4,500 (wide range i know).


----------



## MR028

Interesting. Hopeful for anither variant on either the Divers 65 Chronograph or Aquis 'Blue Whale' Chronograph.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

My main prediction, mostly based on the surfing imagery, is that they are going to try to appeal to a millennial, young professional/mid-30s "cool Hamptons dad" look. I feel like Oris is a company that definitely wants to break into the men's fashion scene, and Hodinkee can facilitate that well. Surfing is becoming a big trend, even here in NYC. Plus Hodinkee probably notices the fact that you don't see many Oris watches around in SoHo (where their offices are).

Also, whatever it is, it will definitely have to have at least 100m water resistance. Saw someone in another thread say it might be a Big Crown Pointer date in a new color. DOUBT IT. Has to appeal to the Montauk surf dad, based on that promo photo.

EDIT (Post thoughts): I should probably have mentioned that I see Hodinkee's "image" as pure NYC SoHo fashion elitism and this seriously influences my prediction.


----------



## MR028

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> My main prediction, mostly based on the surfing imagery, is that they are going to try to appeal to a millennial, young professional/mid-30s "cool Hamptons dad" look. I feel like Oris is a company that definitely wants to break into the men's fashion scene, and Hodinkee can facilitate that well. Surfing is becoming a big trend, even here in NYC. Plus Hodinkee probably notices the fact that you don't see many Oris watches around in SoHo (where their offices are).
> 
> Also, whatever it is, it will definitely have to have at least 100m water resistance. Saw someone in another thread say it might be a Big Crown Pointer date in a new color. DOUBT IT. Has to appeal to the Montauk surf dad, based on that promo photo.
> 
> EDIT (Post thoughts): I should probably have mentioned that I see Hodinkee's "image" as pure NYC SoHo fashion elitism and this seriously influences my prediction.


I agree it won't be a Big Crown; that was last year's feature watch for Oris, not this. Also not consistent with the surfing pic.


----------



## DTLALaw

The copy on the main Hodinkee website is “ready, set, dive.” So my prediction is another LE Divers 65 Chronograph like the Carl Brashear LE. Probably not in bronze, even though that’s a “thing” Hodinkee would like, only because that’s what Oris did the Brashear in. Knowing Hodinkee and their love for women’s size watches, it will probably be a “perfect” 32mm... :roll:


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

One other minor clue regarding what you just said about the website copy. That "In celebration..." text links right to the Oris x Hodinkee promo pic above.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

An Omega Seamaster... WTF??!!


----------



## sticky

Not a gambling man but I’d bet it was a 65 3 hander variant.


----------



## mase44

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> no idea if i am gonna cop one, but considering the premium for flipping those limited plastic Swatches, and that recent Seiko Alpinist, i really don't want to miss out this time...


Speaking of those limited plastic Swatches, I was able to purchase the blue Hodinkee Swatch last week on the Swatch site. It is sold out again now, but they had at least one back in stock.

Back on topic: I am excited to see this edition, but for all the special editions that Oris makes, I still haven't found one I like as well as my original 65 with the funky numerals. There is a good chance any Hodinkee version won't have a date window, so that could make it pretty sweet.


----------



## fenil123

Very excited about this, hope it's on a bracelet.


----------



## vexXed

Might be an Aquis variant seeing as the Revolution LE was as recent as March.

Looking forward to seeing the reveal.


----------



## CaliMex

sticky said:


> Not a gambling man but I'd bet it was a 65 3 hander variant.


That is my guess as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters

In a recent article kicking off Hodinkee’s dive week, they said, “It's officially summer and things are heating up in the HODINKEE Shop. In honor of our favorite season we are hosting a month of content dedicated entirely to dive watches. Expect dive-focused content, products, and perhaps a limited edition to celebrate”

Therefore, I am pretty sure it will be a dive watch and not something else like a pointer date.

Pretty sure it will be the 65 rather than an aquis since it keeps to Hodinkee’s leanings towards vintage vibes.


----------



## psbero

I bet it'll be a no-date Divers 65, COSC certified, with the tropic rubber strap and some kind of funky dial colour.


----------



## Dark Overlord

vexXed said:


> Might be an Aquis variant seeing as the Revolution LE was as recent as March.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the reveal.


Actually that's why I think it will be a Diver's 65, Wei Koh of Rev and Rake is friend with Ben Klymer and while Koh's taste in watches is far more eclectic, they tend to be of the same mind, Rake even did a ltd edition Tag that was inspired by Hodinkee's Ltd Ed Tag Skipper.... I could be wrong of course....

I hope its a 42mm version with a unique dial color and the non vintage lume. But knowing Hodinkee I'd put my money on a 38mm.


----------



## DTLALaw

Dark Overlord said:


> But knowing Hodinkee I'd put my money on a 38mm.


Or a 36mm... sigh.


----------



## alexiusmeinong

My guess is an Aquis 39.5 in a new color.


----------



## mattsbeers

My guess is a new color way of the 40mm divers on a Hodinkee strap.


----------



## GregoryD

There have already been so many Diver 65 special editions that I'm guessing this one will be an Aquis.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Yeah but the 65 is going to be way more appealing to the new-age surfer bro (RE: promo photo above). I'm thinking 40mm, maybe 38mm as the Oris x Hodinkee compromise. Doesn't matter that they already did so many 65 variants, because these will sell out super quick regardless if they end up looking dumb.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Just got another email--collab launches in the shop at 10AM tomorrow. More surfing pics. Guarantee you all this is gonna be surf-related/themed.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Does hodinkee discount watches or is everything full price?


----------



## mase44

clerkpalmer said:


> Does hodinkee discount watches or is everything full price?


Everything is full price and the limited models usually sell out very quickly.


----------



## Stirling Moss

Hodinkee-Full price, full time. Honestly, I can't figure out who would buy from them if it's not a Hodinkee exclusive piece. Of the brands they carry, Nomos, Hamilton, Oris, Longines, etc... all can be had even from an AD for at least a small discount. But they have sold out listed on some models, so somebody is buying. (And we're not talking Rolex scarcity either...)


----------



## appleb

I'm from Canada and i noticed that Hodinkee only ships to Canada via UPS Standard. That means huge brokerage charges if that's the case. =(

Even using a cross border service will ding me, because my border pickup is in New York and Hodinkee would charge taxes for that.

Does anyone know any shipment alternative?


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

appleb said:


> I'm from Canada and i noticed that Hodinkee only ships to Canada via UPS Standard. That means huge brokerage charges if that's the case. =(
> 
> Even using a cross border service will ding me, because my border pickup is in New York and Hodinkee would charge taxes for that.
> 
> Does anyone know any shipment alternative?


sorry to inform you, but after having made a total of four orders with Hodinkee, all for watch straps/accessories, and having to deal with their customer service because of issues for two of those orders, i can assure you that your only alternative is ordering it to the U.S. address of a friend and having them reship it to you. Hodinkee will never, ever work with a customer for a solution UNLESS they sent you a damaged product, for which they will make you provide good photos of.... or I guess if you're someone who spent over $10K for one of their products (they sell antiques and accessories that expensive in addition to watches).


----------



## Dark Overlord

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Just got another email--collab launches in the shop at 10AM tomorrow. More surfing pics. Guarantee you all this is gonna be surf-related/themed.


no email here despite having signed up.


----------



## Dark Overlord

I'm just gonna put out there something that could be a total fabrication... 

back in April they posted a short story of how one of the designers kids thought it would be cool to make a Sprite version of a Rolex GMT master, black dial, yellow and green bezel. In that article they say that the kids was inspired by a ltd edition model they, Hodinkee were working on. Is it possible the kids saw them working on a yellow/green Oris ltd Edition?

Green dial/bronze case Diver's 65? Bronze case/green dial Diver 65 chrono? A Green Aquis GMT? A green/yellow Aquis GMT? (not their style)

a gold Oris? just so they can charge an arm and a leg for it... as Hodinkee like to do.

prob not but its fun to speculate while waiting.


----------



## fenil123

Non-American here, what time do they launch it? GMT, east coast time? west coast time?


----------



## gto05z

10am east coast time, not sure what that is in India tho


----------



## jmcbooty83

About an hour left until the big reveal. My initial thought was that their "What Makes a Great Dive Watch" article was going to provide some clues: at least 200M (rules out the Divers 65), reasonably accurate (and they show a picture of an Oris Aquis for this one...; although "reasonable" is an odd word choice), legible dial (they show yellow here, so it's possible we'll see something crazy bright), a proper dive bezel (no hints here), and stainless steel (with an option for rubber). All of this, plus the surfer picture, leads me to believe they're going to do a Hodinkee "Surf" Aquis:
- Stainless steel
- 39.5mm
- Low/High Tide indicator subdial
- Comes on SS bracelet but bright blue (or maybe orange) rubber strap and Oris strap changing tool are included
- Relief bezel
- Matte, grainy black dial
- Bring blue (or maybe orange) seconds hand
- No date
- Bright blue (or maybe orange) "Aquis" text on the dial
- And the "Hodinkee Dive Month" wave logo in relief on the caseback, encircled by the LE number
- I think they'll do 1,000 of these, considering the 500 piece Hodinkee x IWC sold out in about three hours
- Price will be $3,200

All that said, what I'd love to see is a full bronzed out Divers 65 in 40mm with full bronze bracelet and an extra tropical rubber strap (with bronze tang). No date, bronze bezel, and some very legible dial/hand combination. 

We'll see how close my guesses are, haha.


----------



## fenil123

gto05z said:


> 10am east coast time, not sure what that is in India tho


Thanks a lot!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1

tynan.nida said:


> Is the the release?


----------



## mase44

tynan.nida said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The first Sixty-Five LE that I have actually liked better than my "original" black dial 40mm. Now, I just have to get one before they sell out.


----------



## mase44

Update: I just got one. I chase a lot of Speedmaster LEs, but I am so much more excited for this Oris...it is an LE that I actually like as opposed to just wanting.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

mase44 said:


> The first Sixty-Five LE that I have actually liked better than my "original" black dial 40mm. Now, I just have to get one before they sell out.


My main issue with it is that it is manual wind, I'm assuming it still has a screw down crown and that seems like a great way to wear out the threads v

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Only 250 units, wow. I still haven't figured out how to ship to Canada without using UPS, so unfortunately no buy for me (unless I want to pay ~$400 in brokerage fees)


----------



## bigjaymofo

Beautiful watch, just not worth $2300 usd, imo.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DTLALaw

https://limited.hodinkee.com/oris/


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

bigjaymofo said:


> Beautiful watch, just not worth $2300 usd, imo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Agreed, I'd rather just buy the standard one for less than half the price lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss

IT'S LIVE EARLY!!! Get one now if you want one!


----------



## mase44

tynan.nida said:


> My main issue with it is that it is manual wind, I'm assuming it still has a screw down crown and that seems like a great way to wear out the threads v
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have to agree with you on that point. Lately I have been big on manual wind (Speedy, Hamilton Khaki Field, etc.), so I am excited for it. I do have that worry in the back of my head of having to unscrew and rescrew the crown everyday and how that is going to go longterm. We shall see.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Cool watch but I agree with others. Not worth 2300 when a ton of these similar models can be purchased for less. The bico speaks to me more.


----------



## Stirling Moss

Manual wind, screw down crown, what else has this... Hmmm... Oh yeah, vintage Daytona! Never seem to hear complaints about the crown on a vintage Daytona. Just complaints about the price and scarcity. (More than 250 units were made...)


----------



## fenil123

I just saved $2300


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Stirling Moss said:


> Manual wind, screw down crown, what else has this... Hmmm... Oh yeah, vintage Daytona! Never seem to hear complaints about the crown on a vintage Daytona. Just complaints about the price and scarcity. (More than 250 units were made...)


Hard to compare some ones feelings about a vintage Daytona compared to a diver 65

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

That ghost bezel is sweet though

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mase44

Well, that was quick. As far as I can tell they sold out in about 10 minutes.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Well, I DO love that the "Oris" logo display doesn't have the word "Automatic" under it, and this is the first time we are seeing this on a 40mm 65 with a black dial. But I assume Oris is going to update the rest of the 65 models to look like that as they have already been doing....


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

fenil123 said:


> I just saved $2300


Really happy it sold out this fast too. I had it in my shopping cart and then said "maybe it's time to make better decisions with my money."


----------



## missalaire

fenil123 said:


> I just saved $2300


My thoughts exactly XD

Decent looking watch, but it just doesn't speak to me.


----------



## jmcbooty83

I'm not sure how this model "isn't worth $2,300"...? The other Divers 65's on SS bracelet are in the $2,100 to $2,400 range, and this is a 250 piece LE, but aside from it's limited nature, it's a really well executed watch. It also comes with an extra strap and a leather travel pouch. Obviously if you don't like faux lume it's not going to be for you, but it really is very well designed. It hits all of the vintage dive watch notes. And while I also have concern over the crown threads from the need to manual wind, it appears to have quite the large crown and the watch comes with a 3 year warranty, where I'm sure (rather, I assume and hope) crown tubes will be covered. I dig it and I'm glad I snagged one!


----------



## Stirling Moss

tynan.nida said:


> Hard to compare some ones feelings about a vintage Daytona compared to a diver 65
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mostly just comparing the crown  But Apparently there are 250 people out there with wallets maybe not Daytona deep, but deep enough for this!


----------



## DoctorSpazz

jmcbooty83 said:


> I'm not sure how this model "isn't worth $2,300"...? The other Divers 65's on SS bracelet are in the $2,100 to $2,400 range, and this is a 250 piece LE, but aside from it's limited nature, it's a really well executed watch. It also comes with an extra strap and a leather travel pouch. Obviously if you don't like faux lume it's not going to be for you, but it really is very well designed. It hits all of the vintage dive watch notes. And while I also have concern over the crown threads from the need to manual wind, it appears to have quite the large crown and the watch comes with a 3 year warranty, where I'm sure (rather, I assume and hope) crown tubes will be covered. I dig it and I'm glad I snagged one!


You're justifying your purchase. That's fine. We l have too but a grey bezel watch I find is lost in the bracelet. The bronze divers 65 is significantly nicer IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artking3

bigjaymofo said:


> That ghost bezel is sweet though
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'll love for Tudor to copy this color way for a new BB58 model, with square painted indices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

jmcbooty83 said:


> I'm not sure how this model "isn't worth $2,300"...? The other Divers 65's on SS bracelet are in the $2,100 to $2,400 range, and this is a 250 piece LE, but aside from it's limited nature, it's a really well executed watch. It also comes with an extra strap and a leather travel pouch. Obviously if you don't like faux lume it's not going to be for you, but it really is very well designed. It hits all of the vintage dive watch notes. And while I also have concern over the crown threads from the need to manual wind, it appears to have quite the large crown and the watch comes with a 3 year warranty, where I'm sure (rather, I assume and hope) crown tubes will be covered. I dig it and I'm glad I snagged one!


Nobody on earth is paying full retail price for a 65.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

Artking3 said:


> I'll love for Tudor to copy this color way for a new BB58 model, with square painted indices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

Ah so it wasn't an Aquis, guess Hodinkee stuck with their preference for vintage styled pieces which I can't complain about.

The ghost bezel is cool and it's a nice watch overall but I think I'd get a bit bored of it with the lack of colour. Manual wind is certainly different for a diver but like others have said I worry about stripping the threads (if the crown is indeed screwdown).

I prefer the Oris & Revolution collab which btw still hasn't sold out (also 250 pieces).


----------



## Stirling Moss

bigjaymofo said:


> Nobody on earth is paying full retail price for a 65.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


250 people just did!  And the 100 that bought the Topper edition, remember that one?


----------



## bigjaymofo

Stirling Moss said:


> 250 people just did!  And the 100 that bought the Topper edition, remember that one?


What I meant is nobody is paying full retail price for a non-limited edition 65.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

I love pointing this out every chance I can but... maybe Oris is finally gonna clean up the dial on the regular black 40mm 65s?? :think: The rest of the new 65s have the cleaner look as seen to the left. Literally the only thing that has prevented me from buying one/what tickled my fancy real hard with the Hodinkee collab.


----------



## jmcbooty83

bigjaymofo said:


> Nobody on earth is paying full retail price for a 65.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Haha, that's totally a fair point. That said, I worked at an Oris AD and we had several customers pay full retail, so it does happen.


----------



## basso4735

vexXed said:


> Ah so it wasn't an Aquis, guess Hodinkee stuck with their preference for vintage styled pieces which I can't complain about.
> 
> The ghost bezel is cool and it's a nice watch overall but I think I'd get a bit bored of it with the lack of colour. Manual wind is certainly different for a diver but like others have said I worry about stripping the threads (if the crown is indeed screwdown).
> 
> I prefer the Oris & Revolution collab which btw still hasn't sold out (also 250 pieces).


Yeah, if it's a screw down crown that's kind of scary.


----------



## Stirling Moss

Anyone ever see the original watch that Oris made back in '65? The one that inspired the starting of this entire line? That was hand wind also with a screw down crown. I'd be willing to bet the modern version is a better made and longer lasting crown.


----------



## cbruce

I don’t think I like Hodinkee’s photography. They make every watch look flat and matte. I just bought a 2019 Oris blue dial diver 65 and it has a lot flash even in indoor light. I think this latest watch could be beautiful in person. But I wouldn’t buy it based on these pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mogli882

I was hoping for a Aquis or something with a more vibrant colour - something similar to that of the recent LE models would have been great.


----------



## vexXed

cbruce said:


> I don't think I like Hodinkee's photography. They make every watch look flat and matte. I just bought a 2019 Oris blue dial diver 65 and it has a lot flash even in indoor light. I think this latest watch could be beautiful in person. But I wouldn't buy it based on these pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep if you look at their shop they all look 'flat' in that lighting.

https://shop.hodinkee.com/collections/oris


----------



## tmvu13

I like the gray tones and the texture on the dial. Maybe for $500, I'd buy it haha ... Not sure what makes this worth double (or what have you) the price of a normal 65 Diver, other than it's 250 pieces.

Edited to add: I know most people won't take this diving at all, but why is a dive watch only 100 meters water resistant?


----------



## Stirling Moss

My last comment before heading to work. How many of these were available for sale? So if they made 250, I'd assume at least one would go to Ben Clymer's personal collection. And probably Jason Heaton too, and maybe one other 'Dink staff member. So there's more likely 245 of these made. Not a huge difference in scarcity, but a small one. 
Or...
Are they like the rumors you hear about limited edition Ferraris and there are 250 of them made, assuming they all don't show up in the same room. Then you have 300...


----------



## basso4735

tmvu13 said:


> I like the gray tones and the texture on the dial. Maybe for $500, I'd buy it haha ... Not sure what makes this worth double (or what have you) the price of a normal 65 Diver, other than it's 250 pieces.
> 
> Edited to add: I know most people won't take this diving at all, but why is a dive watch only 100 meters water resistant?


For one, it's more in line with the watch it's based off of, and two, I have to assume it's easier to get that thin case shape when only 100m is required.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

If this is going to be your one watch, I guess I get what you’re saying about the screw down crown, but I’ll bet that anyone who is willing to buy this probably has at least a few other watches they’re rotating anyway, so they’d be unscrewing the crown just as often to set the time and date even if it was an automatic (unless they use a winder). I own a couple Oris and I wear each one about once a week or so, meaning I unscrew and screw in the crown every week. Not much of a difference if you ask me.


----------



## appleb

cbruce said:


> I don't think I like Hodinkee's photography. They make every watch look flat and matte. I just bought a 2019 Oris blue dial diver 65 and it has a lot flash even in indoor light. I think this latest watch could be beautiful in person. But I wouldn't buy it based on these pics.


Yeah, it reminds me of their Seiko Blue Alpinist pictures. The dial looked very matte in the Hodinkee pictures, but in real life it was more metallic and sunburst like the normal green alpinist.


----------



## ewhulbert

It is a good looking watch, but I do not understand the appeal of watches and surfing together. I never wear a watch when I surf for two reasons: (1) a hard metal watch could dent or nick my rails, and (2) half the point of surfing for me is I do not give a crap what time it is. 

Nice looking watch though. I think the not quite black dial and lighter grey bezel give it a rugged, almost aged look. Cool watch, wish it was not out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## dafuture

I'll be honest: I'm one of the 250 who bought one. Why?

One of the things that I've found in this hobby is that after awhile you end up seeing the same watches over and over again. For that reason, I do enjoy looking for pieces that stand out of the crowd a bit. That's not to say I'm not a fan of iconic designs like the Speedmaster and Submariner, but they don't necessarily make me want to own them myself. With the way the watch market has shaped up, anything different often commands a large premium, typically to the point that I either (A) can't afford it or (B) wouldn't be happy wearing it. That being said, this LE hits the sweet spot for me. Nice design cues that actually bring something different to the watch, a historically faithful movement with the added benefit of slimming down the case, a dash of exclusivity, and best of all a price I can actually stomach. Yes, I know that the regular 65 can be had around $1k. But this is the price range I was comfortable with anyhow, so I see no reason not to enjoy myself and not worry as much about potential resale value.

I have no problem admitting these things aren't for everyone. The Hodinkee H10 was particularly polarizing for a lot of people, and that was supposed to be a celebratory piece for the team. The subsequent Hermes LEs had some people scratching their heads as to why they'd spend 15k on a watch from a brand not really known for its watches. 

Even though I'm not a fan of every design or collaboration, I find that it's much more fun to have different design takes on these watches coming out than it would be otherwise. I only lament that some of these get snapped up by flippers and not left out there for the people who actually want to own them (I'm looking at you, Speedy Tuesday sellers). But that's the nature of the world today, so I'm just excited to have gotten one I liked. Can't wait to post pics!


----------



## dafuture

Slow work computer = accidental double post.


----------



## bigjaymofo

dafuture said:


> Slow work computer = accidental double post.


Hey man, if you like it and can afford it I say go for it. Beautiful watch, enjoy it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

I immediately was drawn to the vintage touches of this 65, nicely done: thinner case, manual wind, no date, ghost bezel, matte dial, printed indices, riveted bracelet, bubble domed crystal....

extra Hodinkee leather strap and leather travel case

I knew these would go quick and I just happened to be on the computer and actually purchased one at 5 minutes before the hour

Saw they were sold out 10 minutes later

So happy I snagged one of these!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mattsbeers

I saw it coming and really liked the overall design. I think its a bit funny tho that Hodinkee always complains about faux patina and the they make this.


----------



## dafuture

mattsbeers said:


> I saw it coming and really liked the overall design. I think its a bit funny tho that Hodinkee always complains about faux patina and the they make this.


That's a good point haha. Though to be fair, I don't love it either and still bought one. It does seem appropriate on this watch given the character though.


----------



## usc1

Hand wind for a screw in crown is a pain. I had a radiomir with the same system. Higher chance to strip the threading with constant use.


----------



## Dark Overlord

overall I like it... was quick enough to purchase if I wanted to but I wouldn't have for 3 reasons...

1. the colorway looks great all around, except the patina markers, just doesn't go with the all grey to me.
2. 40mm, I've tried on all thr Diver 65s and just prefer the size mostly for the weight of the 42mm or even the 43mm chrono
3. price, yes I didn't think we'd get a bargain here, for one its ltd and for 2 its Hodinkee who pride themselves on charging a lot

but I do like what they did overall.


----------



## 92gli

Looks amazing in the wrist shots


----------



## monsters

Happened to log on early and snagged one in time. I am pretty excited for this one, as I just love wearing my Redbar 65. Leagues and leagues more comfortable than other swiss divers in this price range (great case design and bracelet). The thinner case should make this even more comfortable.

Really looking forward to this one!


----------



## evlkoala

Hodinkee did a great job on this one. It's truly Limited Edition, 250 pieces. Not the 6,969 pieces limited edition by Omega.

I don't think there were even 250 pieces fully available to the public, at least 30 pieces ( # 1 of 250 for Ben himself), went to Hodinkee crew, friend and family of Hodinkee, and Oris top management. 

Even a microbrand watch sells for $900 to $1,200 nowadays, and assembled in China.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

GREAT. All of you who snagged one are now making me regret not snagging one when I had it in my cart and was a click away from checkout. :-(

Someone please consul me into thinking it was a better idea not to throw this on my credit card. :---(


----------



## wow445

Sad I missed out. Really liked the colors. I'm gonna assume having to screw and unscrew the crown, that'll probably add a lot of stress no?


----------



## Eingram141

Wow Oris really got this one right. Even the thin case along with manual wind is next level clever in a self-aware vintage re-edition. 

HOWEVER I really feel like for getting it so right, Oris still got it so wrong. So Oris knows their buyers want a no-date 65 with painted lume, not metal surrounds? And they make this exact watch they know people want and then they create scarcity by making THIS watch limited 250 pieces, making it impossible for nearly everybody to get? Wow this sure sounds like another company who is doing the same thing to their loyalest clientele. Meanwhile Oris offers over 100 variations on the 65 diver in their website. Whats the deal?
By the way, if you think I am salty because I didnt get one, you are sure right.


----------



## fenil123

...And so, it begins!


----------



## fenil123

View attachment 14265159

...And so, it begins!


----------



## dafuture

Unbelievable....can't believe one's already up on the website. Almost makes me wish Hodinkee would create some sort of system to limit this kind of flipping. I know it gains them notoriety when their watches sell for X times MSRP, but it would be nice to see them try and back the community a bit more in this regard.


----------



## Linear

There's no way anyone is going to spend $3800 on that ebay auction. That seller is dreaming. Even the biggest of Oris fanboys would never drop that type of coin. 

It is a good looking watch though, I'll give them that. I have a blue 42mm on a Oris x Hodinkee strap and really enjoy it.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Linear said:


> There's no way anyone is going to spend $3800 on that ebay auction. That seller is dreaming. Even the biggest of Oris fanboys would never drop that type of coin.


Yes, but I could imagine a HODINKEE fanboy willing to spend $3K+ to expand their Hodinkee LE collab watch collection.


----------



## Stirling Moss

Linear said:


> There's no way anyone is going to spend $3800 on that ebay auction. That seller is dreaming. Even the biggest of Oris fanboys would never drop that type of coin.
> 
> It is a good looking watch though, I'll give them that. I have a blue 42mm on a Oris x Hodinkee strap and really enjoy it.


Not likely no. But that's nothing compared to back in April when I picked up one of the Timex April fools joke 25 hour watches. I think the watch was $85. I bought one and it's still NIB, haven't ever posted it for sale. If somebody gave me $200 I would be over the moon. Some joker put one on ebay for $2,000! I sent the seller an inquiry if the price was serious and she banned me!


----------



## dafuture

Stirling Moss said:


> Not likely no. But that's nothing compared to back in April when I picked up one of the Timex April fools joke 25 hour watches. I think the watch was $85. I bought one and it's still NIB, haven't ever posted it for sale. If somebody gave me $200 I would be over the moon. Some joker put one on ebay for $2,000! I sent the seller an inquiry if the price was serious and she banned me!


Hahahaha that's fantastic.

Shockingly though, there's another listing on eBay right now, though this one's an auction. Price is already up to $2,950 with 6 days left.


----------



## evlkoala

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Yes, but I could imagine a HODINKEE fanboy willing to spend $3K+ to expand their Hodinkee LE collab watch collection.


Exactly, and it's only 250 pieces numbered and not all 250 pieces available to the public. Pretty limited.


----------



## evlkoala

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Yes, but I could imagine a HODINKEE fanboy willing to spend $3K+ to expand their Hodinkee LE collab watch collection.


Exactly, and it's only 250 pieces numbered and not all 250 pieces available to the public. Pretty limited. $3k+ price point for a LE made in SWISS sounds pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## 92gli

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Well, I DO love that the "Oris" logo display doesn't have the word "Automatic" under it.


Because it's not automatic. But they could have fit "Wind Yo'self" on there. Missed opportunity IMO.


----------



## evlkoala

dafuture said:


> Hahahaha that's fantastic.
> 
> Shockingly though, there's another listing on eBay right now, though this one's an auction. Price is already up to $2,950 with 6 days left.


another one on my watch is already bid up to $3,000, with 6 days left. lets see how high it's going to get.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

92gli said:


> shlomo_the_grouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I DO love that the "Oris" logo display doesn't have the word "Automatic" under it
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's not automatic. But they could have fit "Wind Yo'self" on there. Missed opportunity IMO.
Click to expand...

Okay, I see what I typed wrong there--but what I meant was to express awe at seeing a 40mm Divers 65 with a black dial where the Oris logo is unadulterated by any words, a random underline, etc. They aren't doing this on the 40mm automatic Diver 65s with the black dial right now, although they are on the 36mm and 42mm versions. Oris have been doing this for every new model they have released since at least 2018, I believe. It's seriously the one minor detail that has prevented me from owning a Divers 65 by now.


----------



## usc1

Putting a hand wind on a diver? Watch would’ve been great in an auto. The grey bezel is nice. I didn’t like it at first but has a cool ghosted look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

there's one up for sale on Reddit too I think for $3k. Isn't there rules regarding actually having the product you're selling on Reddit and Ebay? NEver use Reddit and rarely use Ebay so I'm not sure.


----------



## evlkoala

one sold it for $3,555 on eBay yesterday.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Diver...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## evlkoala

one sold it for $3,555 on eBay yesterday.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Diver...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dafuture

I had posted previously that I had purchased one of these LEs. However, I realized I did so on impulse and the money was better served elsewhere. Rather than try and flip for a profit, I emailed Hodinkee today asking that they cancel my order. 

For those of you who wanted one but missed out, keep an eye on their website. One should be popping back up soon!


----------



## Stirling Moss

dafuture said:


> I had posted previously that I had purchased one of these LEs. However, I realized I did so on impulse and the money was better served elsewhere. Rather than try and flip for a profit, I emailed Hodinkee today asking that they cancel my order.
> 
> For those of you who wanted one but missed out, keep an eye on their website. One should be popping back up soon!


Super kind of you! However I don't think it will ever be offered on the website by Hodinkee. I'm sure more than one person (that's all it takes) added themselves to the waitlist and those people will be notified first. If you want a forum member to have it you should just cancel your cancelation and offer up on the sales forum cost plus shipping. Then will at least get your airmiles on your card, plus you will be a forum hero. (And the buyer should totally send you a small gift card good for a nice lunch for two someplace)


----------



## dafuture

Stirling Moss said:


> Super kind of you! However I don't think it will ever be offered on the website by Hodinkee. I'm sure more than one person (that's all it takes) added themselves to the waitlist and those people will be notified first. If you want a forum member to have it you should just cancel your cancelation and offer up on the sales forum cost plus shipping. Then will at least get your airmiles on your card, plus you will be a forum hero. (And the buyer should totally send you a small gift card good for a nice lunch for two someplace)


I did think about doing that, but there ends up being some risk of getting scammed. I made mention of it here because of the waitlist. My hope is that someone from here who really wants it will add themselves to it and keep an eye out for the email.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

UGH. Why do they continue to feature this on the front page of the webstore when it was virtually never available?


----------



## Cabaiguan

Stirling Moss said:


> Super kind of you! However I don't think it will ever be offered on the website by Hodinkee. I'm sure more than one person (that's all it takes) added themselves to the waitlist and those people will be notified first. If you want a forum member to have it you should just cancel your cancelation and offer up on the sales forum cost plus shipping. Then will at least get your airmiles on your card, plus you will be a forum hero. (And the buyer should totally send you a small gift card good for a nice lunch for two someplace)


I got my Hodinkee IWC Mark XVIII on the waitlist so it does happen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Yes, but I could imagine a HODINKEE fanboy willing to spend $3K+ to expand their Hodinkee LE collab watch collection.


Easily.

This is a good investment vehicle for the F5ers. Instant thousand-dollar payback!


----------



## One-Seventy

evlkoala said:


> another one on my watch is already bid up to $3,000, with 6 days left. lets see how high it's going to get.


I hope it goes to the moooon! |> Excellent work sir - - Hodinkee brand is a bankable asset. You should keep an eye on all their co-branded product; anything you pick up will net you a healthy return :-!


----------



## jwellemeyer

I can't wait to get mine. Originally I thought ablout selling it, but I think it looks amazing. Waiting to see it in person in a few days.


----------



## A4A

I think the prices on this watch are insane. I would love one... at $2300 or maybe a couple a hundred over. But $3500-$3600??!! No way. I'm on the wait list but have very little hope. Crazy thing is I just bought a LNIB Omega AT 8900 for $3300... an 2019 Omega AT with in house movement, full kit, on the bracelet for $300 LESS than a hand wind Oris 65. Incredible. Well, that's what marketing and a limited supply will do for you.


----------



## indygreg

Do people really stan this hard for Hodinkee? Wow. They make good content, but I will take the Revolution and several others over them. I think the Redbar version is the best version of this watch. I do love handwinders but I would have to put this at #5 on my list of models of the 65. Oris is such a great brand, I am just happy to see success, but this watch flipping market is starting to piss me off so bad--screws over the true collectors. 

1. Redbar
2. Honey X Revolution 
3. Bronze full bezel blue dial 
4. Timeless luxury green dial 
5. Hodinkee

The straight black dial is still awesome with the splash of bronze.


----------



## CLMacPherson

I tried to purchase one 4 minutes after the launch...sold out!


----------



## One-Seventy

CLMacPherson said:


> I tried to purchase one 4 minutes after the launch...sold out!


It's Hodinkee. You were 3.9 minutes too late


----------



## evlkoala

jwellemeyer said:


> I can't wait to get mine. Originally I thought ablout selling it, but I think it looks amazing. Waiting to see it in person in a few days.


Best to keep it. Please share some pictures when you get them.


----------



## evlkoala

jwellemeyer said:


> I can't wait to get mine. Originally I thought ablout selling it, but I think it looks amazing. Waiting to see it in person in a few days.


Best to keep it. Please share some pictures when you get them.


----------



## Stirling Moss

Cabaiguan said:


> I got my Hodinkee IWC Mark XVIII on the waitlist so it does happen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 of 500 though, your odds were literally double in getting that watch. Congrats on the IWC BTW!


----------



## Cabaiguan

Stirling Moss said:


> 1 of 500 though, your odds were literally double in getting that watch. Congrats on the IWC BTW!


Yep. Agree. Thanks...it's a great minimalist watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav11

Watch has shipped from HODINKEE. Should arrive tomorrow. Arrggg sooo excited!!! Will post pics.


----------



## medzach

Just got my shipping notification! Scheduled to deliver tomorrow!


----------



## Nav11

A few quick snaps after I put it on a NATO. Getting bracelet sized tomorrow. Love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

I think maybe I'm leaning more "exotic" the older I get (starting to like two tone even!) But this one just looks washed out and lifeless to me. I thought it was just hodinkees normal flat pics but even in the much better pics it has zero pop. I do think this was the intent, so awesome! 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## stevomcgee

Got mine today. It's amazing. Super light too!


----------



## WastedYears

So, screw-down crown or not?


----------



## Nav11

Yep, screw down crown. Nice and smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

Cool, thanks for confirming!


----------



## hopscottch

Just arrived. Terrible photo, but you get the idea. Beautiful watch.

For those wondering, there is no ghost setting for a date. Happy about that!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

I love how many are for sale on the watchrecon, I wonder how they will make out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

Flippers can flip off. So happy to see everyone ENJOYING their watch. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mase44

The downfall of ordering something online with only seconds to look at it before you make your choice: Maybe it will grow on me, but I have to say I am not in love with this watch. I know my original Sixty-Five grew on me the more I wore it, maybe that'll be the trick with this version.


----------



## stopstandthere

hopscottch said:


> Just arrived. Terrible photo, but you get the idea. Beautiful watch.
> 
> For those wondering, there is no ghost setting for a date. Happy about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice watches.

The beauty of Diver 65 is always real thing better than photos.


----------



## 1165dvd

mase44 said:


> The downfall of ordering something online with only seconds to look at it before you make your choice: Maybe it will grow on me, but I have to say I am not in love with this watch. I know my original Sixty-Five grew on me the more I wore it, maybe that'll be the trick with this version.


Well... you could sell it to me at cost plus shipping with a promise not to flip it for more!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

stevomcgee said:


> Got mine today. It's amazing. Super light too!


Nice pics and strap combo
Getting mine today!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69

Here's mine, so good!










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Stirling Moss

Let's see some numbers guys! Who got number 100?


----------



## CaliMex

Buchmann69 said:


> Here's mine, so good!


Nice picture! It looks like a solid watch. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav11

Stirling Moss said:


> Let's see some numbers guys! Who got number 100?


Beer and my #200 here. Loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gustobruni

tynan.nida said:


> I love how many are for sale on the watchrecon, I wonder how they will make out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty insane. Love to see the prices dropping already....it started for 3.8 and now there are a few for 2.9


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

gustobruni said:


> Pretty insane. Love to see the prices dropping already....it started for 3.8 and now there are a few for 2.9


Lol yeah hard rip off members of your own community sometimes, especially when they know better. It's not like it was a secret what was going on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ

Picked up #207 and the watch is very comfortable on bracelet due to its case dimensions and tapered bracelet. The watch captures the vintage vibe with the modern conveniences of sapphire crystal and lume that actually works (albeit not Seiko-level lume). Oris did a great job making a thin case but I can see how the screw-down crown and manual wind may be a pain if it was a daily-wearer.


----------



## MSK559

Has anyone thrown the black leather strap on it? If so, could you please post a picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## jwellemeyer

Is anyone else having trouble adjusting the bracelet? I need to take about 2 links out, but I can't seem to be able to push the pins out.


----------



## bigjaymofo

With the incredibly high number of these for sale on the forums, did anybody actually buy it with the intention of keeping it!?


----------



## Nav11

bigjaymofo said:


> With the incredibly high number of these for sale on the forums, did anybody actually buy it with the intention of keeping it!?


Yes. My fiancé bought it for me as an engagement present so...ya I'll be keeping it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

bigjaymofo said:


> With the incredibly high number of these for sale on the forums, did anybody actually buy it with the intention of keeping it!?


Im keeping mine

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Stirling Moss

bigjaymofo said:


> With the incredibly high number of these for sale on the forums, did anybody actually buy it with the intention of keeping it!?


I think it will take a little while, but the dust will settle. Too bad Hodinkee didn't manage to have lug holes drilled for just these as well for all those STRAP CHANGES!
At the end of the day, they made only 250, with probably 230-240 for public consumption. There are probably 25 for sale right now. So taking those out of play let's say 15% are for sale with 85% either keepers long or short term, or a flipper playing the long game. Not really that bad, and it's still a really neat pretty rare watch with several unique features including the colorways, movement, case height, strap and kit.

It's also the least expensive Hodinkee edition that they have made. (The Swatches and Seiko don't count. They don't say Hodinkee on the back, the Swatches aren't even numbered and they weren't exclusively available from Hodinkee. The Nomos Metro is next most affordable with only 100 pieces made, but as cool as Nomos are, they don't have the casual everyday wearability that a dive watch has. 
Plus this is the only dive watch that Hodinkee has done. Out of the dozen Hodinkee editions, 1/2 are dress watches, with the remaining 1/2 being 1 diver, 1 pilot, and 4 chronographs. 
Yes there is something brewing with Blancpain, but even if it's the coolest Fifty Fathoms we could imagine being made, it's going to be expensive and playing in a different league than Oris. No threats there.

I personally think the most collectable of the Hodinkee dozen(at this point FWIW) is the Heuer Skipper. Only 125 made, of a rare rare 40 years out of production watch brought back to life just for Hodinkee. Not a color change, metal change, no date, this like Porsche bringing back 125 air cooled 911s.

I think the mic drop for Hodinkee would be a Hodinkee edition Rolex Daytona in steel, with a unique salmon dial. Not a Newman, since Rolex doesn't look back and they already have a white dial, a modern Newman if you like.

Or maybe instead of Rolex, since they never like to play, maybe Tudor? They contribute to Only Watch, Harrods, and that Italian club that had the Black Bay metric divers made. It could happen...


----------



## Stev0

Stirling Moss said:


> I think it will take a little while, but the dust will settle. Too bad Hodinkee didn't manage to have lug holes drilled for just these as well for all those STRAP CHANGES!
> At the end of the day, they made only 250, with probably 230-240 for public consumption. There are probably 25 for sale right now. So taking those out of play let's say 15% are for sale with 85% either keepers long or short term, or a flipper playing the long game. Not really that bad, and it's still a really neat pretty rare watch with several unique features including the colorways, movement, case height, strap and kit.
> 
> It's also the least expensive Hodinkee edition that they have made. (The Swatches and Seiko don't count. They don't say Hodinkee on the back, the Swatches aren't even numbered and they weren't exclusively available from Hodinkee. The Nomos Metro is next most affordable with only 100 pieces made, but as cool as Nomos are, they don't have the casual everyday wearability that a dive watch has.
> Plus this is the only dive watch that Hodinkee has done. Out of the dozen Hodinkee editions, 1/2 are dress watches, with the remaining 1/2 being 1 diver, 1 pilot, and 4 chronographs.
> Yes there is something brewing with Blancpain, but even if it's the coolest Fifty Fathoms we could imagine being made, it's going to be expensive and playing in a different league than Oris. No threats there.
> 
> I personally think the most collectable of the Hodinkee dozen(at this point FWIW) is the Heuer Skipper. Only 125 made, of a rare rare 40 years out of production watch brought back to life just for Hodinkee. Not a color change, metal change, no date, this like Porsche bringing back 125 air cooled 911s.
> 
> I think the mic drop for Hodinkee would be a Hodinkee edition Rolex Daytona in steel, with a unique salmon dial. Not a Newman, since Rolex doesn't look back and they already have a white dial, a modern Newman if you like.
> 
> Or maybe instead of Rolex, since they never like to play, maybe Tudor? They contribute to Only Watch, Harrods, and that Italian club that had the Black Bay metric divers made. It could happen...


Great summary. I'd love to see the Hodinkee x Oris colour palette on a BB58. Hoping that the 'special feature' of the forthcoming Blancpain collaboration is that it's half the price of the regular Fifty Fathoms!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## One-Seventy

Stirling Moss said:


> I think it will take a little while, but the dust will settle. Too bad Hodinkee didn't manage to have lug holes drilled for just these as well for all those STRAP CHANGES!


This is a standard off-the-shelf case for a "limited edition" watch made as expediently as possible. Oris already has watches with the manual-wind 2801 in it, so there was no need to do anything other than order up an extra batch for the supply chain. And limited-ed dials are straightforward; several have been doing for others already. Redbar, Rake x Revolution, Toppers for example.

But they're not Hodinkee of course . All of the value and margin in this watch is Hodinkee. This is a watch for traders and sellers to extract surplus from Hodinkee brand values by flipping quickly to the cash-rich urgent "secondary" market, and holding to accrue future value upside. This is not a watch that is actually worth more than a standard Sixty-Five; on the contrary, unwinding the crown every 38 hours will wear it out in short order, Oris isn't known for crown robustness. But a watch like this will likely only get worn sparingly and at GTGs.


> neat pretty rare watch with several unique features including the colorways, movement, case height, strap and kit.


Well, none of those things is unique to this model, apart from the colorwayz. I guess you could call the missing rotor "unique" maybe . The case is identical, and several Sixty-Fives come with the same sort of kit.

It's Hodinkee, it's cool, it's on-trend, it's compatible with social media, it's urban and in style, it's sponsored by an influencer and demand for branded alignment right now is absolutely banzai. This watch will sell well for a 50% mark-up on the secondary, even though it is a confected pastiche, supposed to be aping the look of a watch that never existed back in the 1960s (they all had date displays).


----------



## Buchmann69

Happy Monday all

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Stirling Moss

One-Seventy said:


> This is a standard off-the-shelf case for a "limited edition" watch made as expediently as possible. Oris already has watches with the manual-wind 2801 in it, so there was no need to do anything other than order up an extra batch for the supply chain. And limited-ed dials are straightforward; several have been doing for others already. Redbar, Rake x Revolution, Toppers for example.
> 
> But they're not Hodinkee of course . All of the value and margin in this watch is Hodinkee. This is a watch for traders and sellers to extract surplus from Hodinkee brand values by flipping quickly to the cash-rich urgent "secondary" market, and holding to accrue future value upside. This is not a watch that is actually worth more than a standard Sixty-Five; on the contrary, unwinding the crown every 38 hours will wear it out in short order, Oris isn't known for crown robustness. But a watch like this will likely only get worn sparingly and at GTGs.
> 
> Well, none of those things is unique to this model, apart from the colorwayz. I guess you could call the missing rotor "unique" maybe . The case is identical, and several Sixty-Fives come with the same sort of kit.
> 
> It's Hodinkee, it's cool, it's on-trend, it's compatible with social media, it's urban and in style, it's sponsored by an influencer and demand for branded alignment right now is absolutely banzai. This watch will sell well for a 50% mark-up on the secondary, even though it is a confected pastiche, supposed to be aping the look of a watch that never existed back in the 1960s (they all had date displays).


Hodinkee flat out said that this watch has a shorter height at 11.82mm instead of 13mm for the standard 40mm model. How is this not a unique feature?


----------



## A4A

Love the leather strap! What kind/color is it?


----------



## One-Seventy

Stirling Moss said:


> Hodinkee flat out said that this watch has a shorter height at 11.82mm instead of 13mm for the standard 40mm model. How is this not a unique feature?


Caseback isn't as domed, but case is the same.


----------



## Cabaiguan

Nav11 said:


> A few quick snaps after I put it on a NATO. Getting bracelet sized tomorrow. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## A4A

After lamenting in an earlier post that I missed out for being 10 minutes late on this watch, I got some good news. I was willing to pay a slight premium, up to $2600, for the watch but was a little uncomfortable even at that price. I was rejected by would-be sellers and decided to pass on this one. Lo and behold I got a message from Hodinkee that one was now available (I joined the wait list the day it sold out). Hodinkee sent me an invoice for $2300 plus tax and it is now on the way. I had a couple of nice email exchanges with Hodinkee and they were very responsive to my questions before the purchase. I'll most likely keep this one for a bit before selling. I'd like to think I'll keep if for a long time but my track record says otherwise. Anyone else get one from the wait list?


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## hopscottch

Well there may be another lucky waitlister. I’m on the verge of returning mine. Already have the label printed. 

Nothing wrong with it. It’s really a great piece. But I’m just not feeling enamored enough with it to keep it. 

I’ve been wanting a Divers sixty five for a long time and I think I’d be just as happy with a second hand bronze bezel or a standard black dial/bezel and not paying the premium. 

Still haven’t attached the return label, but I’ll decide by the end of the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentley58

snagged #199 and absolutely love it. Agree with wishing it had drilled lugs but minor quibble, I've just had to invest in a better strap change tool. Going to wear the heck out of this one.


----------



## evlkoala

bentley58 said:


> snagged #199 and absolutely love it. Agree with wishing it had drilled lugs but minor quibble, I've just had to invest in a better strap change tool. Going to wear the heck out of this one.
> 
> View attachment 14313955


Did you adjust the sizing of the bracelet by yourself?


----------



## bentley58

I did, I have a tool for pin and collar bracelets. I will say the ones on this are very firmly in there, took a good go with the pliers to get them all the way out.


----------



## bigjaymofo

bentley58 said:


> snagged #199 and absolutely love it. Agree with wishing it had drilled lugs but minor quibble, I've just had to invest in a better strap change tool. Going to wear the heck out of this one.
> 
> View attachment 14313955


You just made me really want one.


----------



## mase44

A4A said:


> After lamenting in an earlier post that I missed out for being 10 minutes late on this watch, I got some good news. I was willing to pay a slight premium, up to $2600, for the watch but was a little uncomfortable even at that price. I was rejected by would-be sellers and decided to pass on this one. Lo and behold I got a message from Hodinkee that one was now available (I joined the wait list the day it sold out). Hodinkee sent me an invoice for $2300 plus tax and it is now on the way. I had a couple of nice email exchanges with Hodinkee and they were very responsive to my questions before the purchase. I'll most likely keep this one for a bit before selling. I'd like to think I'll keep if for a long time but my track record says otherwise. Anyone else get one from the wait list?


Your story actually just made my night. Seriously. I returned mine to Hodinkee this weekend. I decided I didn't need another 65 and it wouldn't get enough wear to justify it. I didn't buy it to flip, so I was hoping someone that actually wanted to wear the watch might actually get it. No idea if the one you ended up with was mine, but your post made me smile.


----------



## A4A

.


----------



## A4A

mase44 said:


> Your story actually just made my night. Seriously. I returned mine to Hodinkee this weekend. I decided I didn't need another 65 and it wouldn't get enough wear to justify it. I didn't buy it to flip, so I was hoping someone that actually wanted to wear the watch might actually get it. No idea if the one you ended up with was mine, but your post made me smile.


Very cool! I was wondering where they came from. Thanks for keeping it "in the forum family"!


----------



## Buchmann69

Finally trying it on bracelet!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## alexiusmeinong

Well, the Blancpain sold out too!


----------



## Stirling Moss

alexiusmeinong said:


> Well, the Blancpain sold out too!


$9900 a pop! That's a lot to sit on. I really like the watch though, but wow.


----------



## One-Seventy

Stirling Moss said:


> $9900 a pop! That's a lot to sit on. I really like the watch though, but wow.


It is, but it's providing returns averaging around 35% on the secondary market. This is a sound investment, as are all Hodinkee co-brand products and services.


----------



## gustobruni

One-Seventy said:


> It is, but it's providing returns averaging around 35% on the secondary market. This is a sound investment, as are all Hodinkee co-brand products and services.


I don't think the effect remains the same with all of the LEs. Oris and Blancpain are of course on different levels, and I think they had only a few Blancpain LEs available on their site, but people get tired, as with everything. Their Speedy, which is one of the ugliest Speedys ever (not their fault) doesn't sell with too big of a premium. The Oris hit the market this week and prices are going down fast. In general the public that goes to Hodinkee are watch people, so they know better not to give in to these crazy antics that are going on the secondary market


----------



## evlkoala

One-Seventy said:


> It is, but it's providing returns averaging around 35% on the secondary market. This is a sound investment, as are all Hodinkee co-brand products and services.


The return % would be higher on the $2300 Oris x Hodinkee than on a $9,900 Blancpain x Hodinkee. 35% increases on a $2000+ watch is easier to stomach than 35% increases on a $10k watch.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Smashing


----------



## medzach

New OEM Oris Tropic! Had to punch a middle hole which was a little frustrating but looks great! Purchased online from The Watchmaker based in Massachusetts.


----------



## medzach

View attachment 14323825


New OEM Oris Tropic! Had to punch a middle hole which was a little frustrating but looks great! Purchased online from The Watchmaker based in Massachusetts.


----------



## alexiusmeinong

Stirling Moss said:


> $9900 a pop! That's a lot to sit on. I really like the watch though, but wow.


Apparently two days ago one sold here, and asking price was 15,000. Is this real life?


----------



## alexiusmeinong

Man these grey bezels are too good.


----------



## Stirling Moss

alexiusmeinong said:


> Apparently two days ago one sold here, and asking price was 15,000. Is this real life?


Just imagine if the Blancpain had been 41.5mm, and was a traditional looking Fifty Fathoms with the life ring looking bezel instead of the bathyscape look with no date...That would be through the roof!


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

I hope they introduce a similar watch (no date) in their regular 65 line.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Very nice!

Could you, please, take some pictures of the bracelet and, especially, the clasp?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## old45

Bezel looks a bit hard to read in the pics. Otherwise looks pretty much perfect. Got one of the original 65s with the Arabic numerals but jealous of this one!


----------



## Buchmann69

GarbanzoNegro said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Could you, please, take some pictures of the bracelet and, especially, the clasp?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I will do that for you, but I'm not currently using the bracelet, so maybe in a day or so...

Here it is on provided black leather strap, today's pairing:










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

Buchmann69 said:


> I will do that for you, but I'm not currently using the bracelet, so maybe in a day or so...


Appreciate it. Thanks.

I am not in a hurry, since the watch is sold out. :-(


----------



## Buchmann69

GarbanzoNegro said:


> Appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> I am not in a hurry, since the watch is sold out. :-(


No problem!

I'm ok with the bracelet, it's comfortable, but it's not my favorite...

I'm actually waiting for a Hadley Roma jubilee that I recently ordered. I think this may look really good, hopefully it also fits the case, as I believe it should from reading other threads about it....

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## jwellemeyer

Put the new Oris x HODINKEE on an Erika's strap. Love it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evlkoala

jwellemeyer said:


> Put the new Oris x HODINKEE on an Erika's strap. Love it so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My goodness, this watch looks good with straps.


----------



## wow445

What's the general expected service interval for a handwound like this? I'm guessing the screwing/unscrewing is going to cause some damage if this is a daily wearer?


----------



## Thonis

First I thought this one looked a bit flat and was a bit expensive compared to a tudor bb58 for example. But now seeing more real worl dpicture of it, i can really understand the beauty of it. I wonder if Oris will make something similar widely available, or if they always stay very true to limited=limited.


----------



## evlkoala

Thonis said:


> First I thought this one looked a bit flat and was a bit expensive compared to a tudor bb58 for example. But now seeing more real worl dpicture of it, i can really understand the beauty of it. I wonder if Oris will make something similar widely available, or if they always stay very true to limited=limited.


I wasn't surprised and expected the Hodinkee team to come up with a good one and they did.


----------



## A4A

mase44 said:


> Your story actually just made my night. Seriously. I returned mine to Hodinkee this weekend. I decided I didn't need another 65 and it wouldn't get enough wear to justify it. I didn't buy it to flip, so I was hoping someone that actually wanted to wear the watch might actually get it. No idea if the one you ended up with was mine, but your post made me smile.


Just got back from vacation and this was waiting on me. Number 125/250. It's a keeper. I just love the size, hand winding and color combination. And the bracelet is very comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187

wow445 said:


> What's the general expected service interval for a handwound like this? I'm guessing the screwing/unscrewing is going to cause some damage if this is a daily wearer?


Is that a common thought? I have several 30+ year old mechanical watches that I wind every day with a locking crown, and 0 damage.


----------



## wow445

ross2187 said:


> Is that a common thought? I have several 30+ year old mechanical watches that I wind every day with a locking crown, and 0 damage.


I've never owned one as such so was just wondering! I know on TGN podcast the same question was brought up recently so it's probably on some people's mind besides mine haha, but that's good to know you've had no issue with yours!


----------



## bigjaymofo

Curious how accurate this Oris cal. 730 hand wind movement is. How well have your watches been keeping time?


----------



## ChronoKing

Love mine! My first piece with a metal bracelet and it's really such a joy to wear. Love the vintage vibe and find myself staring at my wrist A LOT. Ordered a strap and tried to change out the bracelet for a strap and having a real tough time getting the bracelet off. Anyone want to provide any tips or a video of them removing their bracelet? Are Oris bracelets tougher to remove than others?

Another reason for the bracelet change is that it's already got a good number of scratches from desk diving. I'm thinking of ordering the same reference bracelet for down the road when this one gets too scratched up. Costs about $300 but figured it may be easier to get now than years from now if no longer in production. Also, didn't realize that the mirror caseback would scratch so easily too. My friends are telling me to embrace the scratches but love this watch so much that I want to preserve it. It's a stunner. Luckily, the front and sides of the watch (dial, bezel, lugs, case) are still mint.


----------



## medzach

ChronoKing said:


> Love mine! My first piece with a metal bracelet and it's really such a joy to wear. Love the vintage vibe and find myself staring at my wrist A LOT. Ordered a strap and tried to change out the bracelet for a strap and having a real tough time getting the bracelet off. Anyone want to provide any tips or a video of them removing their bracelet? Are Oris bracelets tougher to remove than others?
> 
> Another reason for the bracelet change is that it's already got a good number of scratches from desk diving. I'm thinking of ordering the same reference bracelet for down the road when this one gets too scratched up. Costs about $300 but figured it may be easier to get now than years from now if no longer in production. Also, didn't realize that the mirror caseback would scratch so easily too. My friends are telling me to embrace the scratches but love this watch so much that I want to preserve it. It's a stunner. Luckily, the front and sides of the watch (dial, bezel, lugs, case) are still mint.


Mine is picking up scratches too but it's okay, just wear it! Wish I didn't have a big one on the bezel though since those probably won't be replaceable anytime soon. I use a pretty normal spring bar tool but make sure to get the ones with the narrow forked tip, not the broad ones. With some practice you can get decent without causing too much damage or scratches but there is definitely a learning curve. They also make tweezer-like spring bar tools that push against both sides at the same time around the bracelet, but I'm not sure how easy they are to use either. My watch is keeping time to about 2 seconds fast per day. I recently picked up the Hodinkee canvas strap and I think its the best look I've seen so far. Also just noticed that the new tropicstrap.com straps are the same as the OEM Oris ones but for about $50 cheaper fyi. Definitely the same manufacturer.


----------



## ChronoKing

medzach said:


> . I recently picked up the Hodinkee canvas strap and I think its the best look I've seen so far. Also just noticed that the new tropicstrap.com straps are the same as the OEM Oris ones but for about $50 cheaper fyi. Definitely the same manufacturer.


Awesome! Can't wait for my green tropic strap to come in. It comes tomorrow and will try again to change the bracelet! How do you know same manufacturer?

My watch is also about +2 seconds. It's a joy to wear. Post pics with your strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wow445

ChronoKing said:


> Awesome! Can't wait for my green tropic strap to come in. It comes tomorrow and will try again to change the bracelet! How do you know same manufacturer?
> 
> My watch is also about +2 seconds. It's a joy to wear. Post pics with your strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post a pic of the watch with the tropic strap? Would love to see how it looks.


----------



## ChronoKing

Coming up!


----------



## medzach

ChronoKing said:


> Coming up!


Mine is on the included black leather now but I'll try to throw up a canvas picture in the next couple weeks! I'd love to see it on the green tropic too! Here's my reddit post with the black version:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/cfmgv0

I can tell the tropicstrap.com version is the same by comparing pictures to mine with strap and buckle details. The dimensions are also the same.


----------



## ChronoKing

wow445 said:


> Can you post a pic of the watch with the tropic strap? Would love to see how it looks.


Here you go. I'm in love with the combination.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wow445

ChronoKing said:


> Here you go. I'm in love with the combination.
> View attachment 14410289
> View attachment 14410287
> View attachment 14410285
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow yea that green and the hour markers go very well together!


----------



## ChronoKing

medzach said:


> Mine is on the included black leather now but I'll try to throw up a canvas picture in the next couple weeks! I'd love to see it on the green tropic too! Here's my reddit post with the black version:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/cfmgv0
> 
> I can tell the tropicstrap.com version is the same by comparing pictures to mine with strap and buckle details. The dimensions are also the same.


What a beautiful shot! Also saw your other photo of it on the rocks. Gorgeous. Will likely move mine to the leather strap come mid-Fall or winter. I love love the bracelet though and likely will buy a second one for down the line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoKing

medzach said:


> Mine is picking up scratches too but it's okay, just wear it! Wish I didn't have a big one on the bezel though since those probably won't be replaceable anytime soon.


Can't even find your scratch in your pics so no worries  mine are underneath lugs and polished caseback kind of a mess haha. Bracelet too but as I mentioned I'm getting a second. Big fan of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLMacPherson

Great photos! I'm still holding out hope that I'll eventually pick one of these up down then road. I'd happily purchase a similiar watch with the same specs...if Oris made one. Here's to hopin'!


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Haven't checked this thread in a while, but what do you all think the chances are that Oris will produce some variant of this watch somewhere down the line?


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## evlkoala

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Haven't checked this thread in a while, but what do you all think the chances are that Oris will produce some variant of this watch somewhere down the line?


Highly doubt it.


----------



## FubarCle

Beautiful Watch! I have yet to get an Oris, But I have a very Classic one in mind to be my first if I ever find it!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## evlkoala

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


It looks stunning!!


----------



## evlkoala

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


It looks stunning!!


----------



## stevomcgee




----------



## evlkoala

stevomcgee said:


>


name of the strap please!


----------



## stevomcgee

evlkoala said:


> name of the strap please!


HODINKEE distressed grey. Absolutely perfect fit and super comfortable.


----------



## ljb187

stevomcgee said:


> HODINKEE distressed grey. Absolutely perfect fit and super comfortable.


That's a pretty awesome combo.


----------



## stevomcgee

OG bracelet is still king


----------



## Bgeezy

It's a sharp watch. I haven't seen any on WatchRecon. I'm curious how much people will be flipping them for.


----------



## evlkoala

stevomcgee said:


> OG bracelet is still king


Couldn't agree more. It looks good with bracelet as well.


----------



## wow445

Bgeezy said:


> It's a sharp watch. I haven't seen any on WatchRecon. I'm curious how much people will be flipping them for.


Few popped up here and there. Nothing crazy over retail right now.


----------



## evlkoala

Bgeezy said:


> It's a sharp watch. I haven't seen any on WatchRecon. I'm curious how much people will be flipping them for.


I believe now is the best time to get one now around the retail price point, I've seen 2 to 3 on ebay. 250 pieces aren't a lot to begin with.


----------



## bluedevil704




----------



## stevomcgee

Fall season calls for taupe season.


----------



## evlkoala

bluedevil704 said:


> View attachment 14544255


May I ask the brand ?


----------



## bluedevil704

evlkoala said:


> May I ask the brand ?


Oris...haha jk

The nato is from BluShark. It is their AlphaPremier line, specifically the Moss Green color. Here's a link: https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/alphapremier


----------



## stevomcgee




----------



## evlkoala

bluedevil704 said:


> Oris...haha jk
> 
> The nato is from BluShark. It is their AlphaPremier line, specifically the Moss Green color. Here's a link: https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/alphapremier


Thanks! it looks really good with the sixty five.


----------



## Hosum

Owners of this Oris, what type of accuracy are you getting on this watch? +/- ____ per day?


----------



## stevomcgee

Hosum said:


> Owners of this Oris, what type of accuracy are you getting on this watch? +/- ____ per day?


I haven't officially timed it yet but I'm getting roughly +5 per day.


----------



## EightEyes

stevomcgee said:


> I haven't officially timed it yet but I'm getting roughly +5 per day.


My 65 is roughly +7s/d.


----------



## evlkoala

ross2187 said:


> Is that a common thought? I have several 30+ year old mechanical watches that I wind every day with a locking crown, and 0 damage.


+1


----------



## ChronoKing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekchc




----------



## ChronoKing

Comparing the screw down from my Oris to that of my Seiko SPB079, I have to say the Seiko feels smoother and raise to screw done. Curious as to what other people think. Really have to push down hard on the Oris to screw it in correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A

I sold my Oris x Hodinkee because the crown felt cheap and flimsy. I loved the look of the watch, one of my favorite aesthetically, but the crown... terrible IMO. I was afraid it would break at any minute.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

ChronoKing said:


> Comparing the screw down from my Oris to that of my Seiko SPB079, I have to say the Seiko feels smoother and raise to screw done. Curious as to what other people think. Really have to push down hard on the Oris to screw it in correctly.


A tip I picked up (from around here, actually), is that when you're screwing the crown in, start first by pushing in on the crown and turning counterclockwise (as if you're _un_screwing the crown) a single turn so the threads catch easier and you're a lot a less likely to strip the them. In other words, less wear and tear on the threads. I've been doing this ever since I read it here, and I have to say, it's improved the screw-down process for me.


----------



## golffoxtrot

oops old thread


----------

